# Kerf size for weatherstripping



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All

Want to make some wooden trim with a Kerf for this type of weather stripping: http://www.lowes.com/pd_29415-81-91868_4294929691__?productId=1082127&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=

or this

http://www.amazon.com/M-D-Building-Products-87981-Weatherstrip/dp/B000V6URI8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Anyone got any idea what size kerf is required?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Probably the size of the saw blade.

Just a guess though.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Try calling Lowes to have someone check it.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The stuff from Lowes states in the spec sheet that it fits in a kerf slot, so I would first try a thin kerf blade on a test piece. If that seems too tight, then try again with a full kerf blade. Calling Lowes might help, but in my experience you'll be on hold 95% of 20min. call only to have someone tell you what's written on the package then say "sorry I couldn't help you more." Contacting the manufacturer, in this case M-D Building Products, would probably get you a better answer to your question.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Might vary by brand. I believed I have used a plywood blade. It has a thin kerf. experiment a little and find something that will hold it securely yet it will allow it to be puled out for replacement.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Standard factory jamb kerf is 1/8" @ 1/4" from edge of door to allow the door to close.


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

> Calling Lowes might help, but in my experience you ll be on hold 95% of 20min. call only to have someone tell you what s written on the package then say "sorry I couldn t help you more."
> 
> - bigblockyeti


You got that right!


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

> Standard factory jamb kerf is 1/8" @ 1/4" from edge of door to allow the door to close.
> 
> - Dallas


Thanks!


----------

